# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I'm Hallucinating Gnats

## juroara

Hi! I wasn't sure where to post this.

It all started about two to three months ago. I woke up in the middle of the night, and flipped out when the first thing I saw was a _swarm of gnats_ buzzing over my head!!! I tried to swat at them, but then I realized - my night vision without my contacts suck, theres no way these gnats could be real _else I wouldn't see them_. And as soon as I realized they can't be real, they disappeared. They were also silent, no buzz noise.

I'm no stranger to after-dream-images. I used to get them all the time when I was a kid. So I didn't think anything of it and went back to sleep.

A few nights later, same thing. I wake up and I see gnats buzzing over me. They can't be real, they can't be real, sure enough they aren't. A few nights later, same thing. It's always gnats!

Things got a little confusing about three weeks ago. We were lazy with our trash and with the squishy rotty watermelon, next thing you know the apartment is infested with fruit flies. Its been really really really hard getting rid of them. They look just like my gnat hallucinations!

Theres* no* fruit flies in my room because I'm really good with making sure I don't leave anything in my room those bugs wanna eat.

So now my hallucinations sorta parallel waking life - really weird. 

I would still wake up and see fruit flies, and since we had a _real_ fruit fly problem it took a little bit of effort to determine if they were real or not. They never were.

Things got a little more interesting when I found the fruit flies in my dream. Not just when I'm waking up, or in the kitchen, but now they're in my dream. In the dream, sis was talking to me. She had something in her hand, and suddenly out of the blue she slams it against my wall - right next to my bed - and smears it. It's black and oozy. Before I could do anything, the black ooze exploded into fruit flies! It shocked me so I instantly woke up. 

The last fruit fly hallucination was only a day or two ago. This time the flies sprayed up and out from the same wall in a fan like pattern. And I just said "oh its them again"

I honestly have no idea what's going on  ::?:  am I crazy?

----------


## Seroquel

Is there mental illness in your family? Do you take any meds? 

I hallucinate.. the occasional spider or insect. You might be crazy O:

----------


## avatar0

How is your sleeping pattern like? Do you get enough sleep? Do you spend a lot of time watching documentaries about insects or anything like that? 
Honestly, I would really like to help you, but that avatar and signature are freaking me out a lot.  :Eek:

----------


## nina

Of course you aren't crazy. 

Fruit flies are actually easy to get rid of if you throw out (not just throw away) anything they might live, feed, and reproduce on. Any fruit not in the fridge, anything in the garbage. Anything sweet left on dishes. But if you do have fruit sitting out that you don't want to throw away, here's a great technique...fill a wine glass with some sweet red wine and put some clear plastic wrap over the top of it, and secure with a rubber band if necessary. Poke a few small holes in the top. The fruit flies can get in, they won't get out. You'll soon have a wine glass fruit fly burial slushie.

----------


## Darkmatters

And if any fruit you have goes bad, don't throw it in the trash can unless it's pickup day - I always put it in a bag in the freezer till trash day. Same for veggies and meat.





> suddenly out of the blue she slams it against my wall - right next to my bed - and smears it. It's black and oozy. Before I could do anything, the black ooze exploded into fruit flies!



This is an awesome image!! I mean, I'm sure you didn't enjoy it at the time, but it sounds pretty cool. It's like spontaneous generation - the way people used to believe insects would just spontaneously form in piles of rubbish. 

I woke up to day and found about 50 flies in my kitchen!!! Luckily when I opened the window most of them just flew out. Wish I could be of some actual help here.

----------


## Raetin

Well, it's only when you wake up, right?  I always see something in the corner of my eye, but it ends being something else.

----------


## Thor1911

Are they bugs? What color are the dots? Are you sure you're not seeing your arua? Electromagnetic field over your end emitting like a static show. Could be your arua site, and it is based on beliefs! Don't belief its not real! It can be of good use  :smiley:

----------

